# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Coronavirus isn't a virus, it's an exosome - Andrew Kaufman, MD

## JoshLowry

Worth a watch.

----------


## Warlord

> Worth a watch.


Just finished this:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...erview-in-FULL

2 hours (!)

Icke goes into a lot of detail and says the figures are BS.

----------


## JoshLowry

bump

----------


## John-G

Be very careful guys, the MD said that he would post his credentials on his website but till date, he has yet to post it

www.andrewkaufmanmd.com

He also would say what kind of medicine he practices, does he work with infectious disease or psych? nobody know what he does, he also wouldn't say if vaccines are effective or not just continued on that if it doesn't hurt then we shouldn't be too concerned about vaccines. So many other problem with his presentation, at first I suspected that he is a high level troll but then again he could be a crazy person.

----------


## JoshLowry

> Be very careful guys, the MD said that he would post his credentials on his website but till date, he has yet to post it
> 
> www.andrewkaufmanmd.com
> 
> He also would say what kind of medicine he practices, does he work with infectious disease or psych? nobody know what he does, he also wouldn't say if vaccines are effective or not just continued on that if it doesn't hurt then we shouldn't be too concerned about vaccines. So many other problem with his presentation, at first I suspected that he is a high level troll but then again he could be a crazy person.


Care to rebut _anything_ he said instead of using insults and fomenting ambiguous doubt?

https://doctor.webmd.com/doctor/andr...225bf-overview

----------


## John-G

> Care to rebut _anything_ he said instead of using insults and fomenting ambiguous doubt?
> 
> https://doctor.webmd.com/doctor/andr...225bf-overview


I am sorry, I didn't mean to insult the guest. I genuinely thought he was trolling Brian.

Skip to 49:40 in the video to listen to the crazy thing he said about Polio. First of all he states the obvious that the name polio was originally used to refer to the neurological disability people are afflicted with from the virus. Which makes sense seeing as electron microscope used to visualize viruses were discovered decades later after polio disease was discovered.

Then he says that polio was due to environmental pollution from an lead/arsenic insecticide used to kill moths. Now you don't need to be a rocket scientist to know that this is not true. You see polio in places where nobody has ever used lead/arsenic. It is in every corner of the world, in unexplored jungles to western cities to shanty towns. Polio is A virus that the genome has been sequenced and there is a vaccine for(not all vaccines are bad)

I can debunk other claims that he made but he is a psychiatrist and not a virologist or cell biologist. He knows as much as a good google user on this subject.

----------


## susano

P.S. Can someone tell me (computer tard) which option here I need to choose to d/l & get this on bitchute?

https://www.y2mate.com/youtube/dGBx9J9m80o


David Icke (<--LOVE) has the video up, as well: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXar...&index=11&t=0s

----------


## susano



----------


## Created4

> P.S. Can someone tell me (computer tard) which option here I need to choose to d/l & get this on bitchute?
> 
> https://www.y2mate.com/youtube/dGBx9J9m80o
> 
> 
> David Icke (<--LOVE) has the video up, as well: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXar...&index=11&t=0s


Jon Rappoport has been reporting this for some time now:

https://home.solari.com/the-creation...jon-rappoport/

The series is titled: THE CREATION OF A FALSE EPIDEMIC

Episode 1: HOW IT STARTED
Episode 2: THE MEDICAL CIA, COVERT OPS
Episode 3: THE TRUE GOAL OF THE FALSE PANDEMIC

Listen to the first episode - it's less than 30 minutes, and WELL WORTH THE TIME!

----------


## susano

> Jon Rappoport has been reporting this for some time now:
> 
> https://home.solari.com/the-creation...jon-rappoport/
> 
> The series is titled: THE CREATION OF A FALSE EPIDEMIC
> 
> Episode 1: HOW IT STARTED
> Episode 2: THE MEDICAL CIA, COVERT OPS
> Episode 3: THE TRUE GOAL OF THE FALSE PANDEMIC
> ...


Thank you. I like Rappaport and have read some stuff he's reported about this.


Here's another medical professional. Video is mis-titled, he's a respiratory therapist, not a nurse:

----------


## Created4

> Thank you. I like Rappaport and have read some stuff he's reported about this.


I was too, and the guy is so knowledgeable it is often hard to read what he writes.

But these podcasts are the BEST I have heard since this all started. 

In the first one, he explains how what really happened in Wuhan that caused the rest of the world to follow as NOT the discovery of some "new" unique virus, but the fact the Chinese Government was able to convince over 50 million people to stay home out of fear.....

Everything snowballed after that, and the Elites finally had their "virus" that they have been trying to "find" for years now.

----------


## susano

> I was too, and the guy is so knowledgeable it is often hard to read what he writes.
> 
> But these podcasts are the BEST I have heard since this all started. 
> 
> In the first one, he explains how what really happened in Wuhan that caused the rest of the world to follow as NOT the discovery of some "new" unique virus, but the fact the Chinese Government was able to convince over 50 million people to stay home out of fear.....
> 
> Everything snowballed after that, and the Elites finally had their "virus" that they have been trying to "find" for years now.


Yes! I firmly believe the Chinese conspired with others plotting this global coup to cook up this virus bull$#@!. I think the Chicoms probably got rid of a lot of dissidents, old people and they certainly stopped the protests. Meanwhile, Trump, Guilliani, that southern senator (can't think of his name - Tom something) et al, are fixated on China hiding an "outbreak" when what they did was just the opposite! Damn, talk about Art of War. Trump and everyone fixated on a Chinese cover-up or even an engineered virus are going down rabbit holes laid as traps by a real dragon.

----------


## Created4

> Here's another medical professional. Video is mis-titled, he's a respiratory therapist, not a nurse:



This is a copy of the original video. Apparently the original was taken down. 

Do we know this guy's name or location??

----------


## susano

> This is a copy of the original video. Apparently the original was taken down. 
> 
> Do we know this guy's name or location??


Yeah, the original was taken down but his own channel - "This is our future, the power is with the people" is still there and you can follow him. I don't know his name or where he is but didn't really go looking for that info. 

Can you answer this question for me?

P.S. Can someone tell me (computer tard) which option here I need to choose to d/l & get this on bitchute?

https://www.y2mate.com/youtube/dGBx9J9m80o

----------


## Created4

> Yeah, the original was taken down but his own channel - "This is our future, the power is with the people" is still there and you can follow him. I don't know his name or where he is but didn't really go looking for that info. 
> 
> Can you answer this question for me?
> 
> P.S. Can someone tell me (computer tard) which option here I need to choose to d/l & get this on bitchute?
> 
> https://www.y2mate.com/youtube/dGBx9J9m80o


Where is his channel though??

I am not familiar with y2mate.com. Have not used it. There is a plugin for the Firefox browser that uses this one:

https://loader.to/

I always choose .mp4

----------


## Created4

Have you seen this one? Nurse who is testifying for a fellow nurse friend who went to New York. "They're killing people with these ventilators"

----------


## Swordsmyth

> P.S. Can someone tell me (computer tard) which option here I need to choose to d/l & get this on bitchute?
> 
> https://www.y2mate.com/youtube/dGBx9J9m80o
> 
> 
> David Icke (<--LOVE) has the video up, as well: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXar...&index=11&t=0s


https://www.clipconverter.cc/2/

----------


## Swordsmyth

> P.S. Can someone tell me (computer tard) which option here I need to choose to d/l & get this on bitchute?
> 
> https://www.y2mate.com/youtube/dGBx9J9m80o
> 
> 
> David Icke (<--LOVE) has the video up, as well: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXar...&index=11&t=0s


Those are quality options.
The top one is the highest quality.

----------


## susano

> Those are quality options.
> The top one is the highest quality.


So I d/l it and then can upload it elsewhere? Does the highest quality option take up gobs of space in the hard drive and forever to d/l?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> So I d/l it and then can upload it elsewhere? Does the highest quality option take up gobs of space in the hard drive and forever to d/l?


Yes, that place or the other one I gave you a link to will let you download it and then you can upload it wherever you want.

The top option says it will only take up 4 MB, that is not very much these days it should go quickly and not take much space.

----------


## susano

> Yes, that place or the other one I gave you a link to will let you download it and then you can upload it wherever you want.
> 
> The top option says it will only take up 4 MB, that is not very much these days it should go quickly and not take much space.


Thank you. I'll create a bitchute account and start snagging these videos before they're gone. I know others do as well and many already be there but redundancy is good. May YTs I saved in just the last couple of weeks are already gone.

----------


## susano

> Where is his channel though??
> 
> I am not familiar with y2mate.com. Have not used it. There is a plugin for the Firefox browser that uses this one:
> 
> https://loader.to/
> 
> I always choose .mp4


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2f...xaIB_-w/videos

----------


## susano

> Have you seen this one? Nurse who is testifying for a fellow nurse friend who went to New York. "They're killing people with these ventilators"



I had not seen that and I'll share it, right now, on GLP. It will get a lot of views there. Better d/l it first because the enemy is everywhere and getting videos pulled. 

I started a thread in the politics section with video, in Spanish, from a woman's family who said she called them, from in the hospital and said people were being given lethal injections. She, too, did not make it out alive and she was in her 40s. Remember how quick they were to start killing patients right after Katrina and nobody was charged with murder. Several patients were murdered. 

Always remember this is a death cult we're facing. They got their green light with Terri Schaivo.

----------


## susano

Post from GLP:

Just a breakdown for language, for the ignorant.

Novel Coronavirus

Novel
a fictitious prose narrative of book length, typically representing character and action with some degree of realism.

Let that sink in, when the realization hits... well

Time to call bull$#@! on them, or you guys going to keep buying into the hoax?

----------


## susano

Short version:




Full one hour briefing here:

----------


## AngryCanadian

> I had not seen that and I'll share it, right now, on GLP. It will get a lot of views there. Better d/l it first because the enemy is everywhere and getting videos pulled. 
> 
> I started a thread in the politics section with video, in Spanish, from a woman's family who said she called them, from in the hospital and said people were being given lethal injections. She, too, did not make it out alive and she was in her 40s. Remember how quick they were to start killing patients right after Katrina and nobody was charged with murder. Several patients were murdered. 
> 
> Always remember this is a death cult we're facing. They got their green light with Terri Schaivo.


I cant say whatever or not i agree with these things publicly but hospitals are weird right now.

----------


## susano

> I cant say whatever or not i agree with these things publicly but hospitals are weird right now.


Why can't you state it publicly? I'm of the opinion that our entire health care system is being dismantled.

----------


## susano

Wow, those two videos I posted above got pulled from Youtube and they were from a local Fox affiliate MSM. Those doctors are under attack. Tucker covered it this evening. That bitch who runs YT (married to CEO of Google) said she wouldn't allow even videos about vitamin C or tumeric or anything not approved by the WHO. Thankfully, the great RAMZPAUL snagged the entire briefing before the Stasi tried to silence them. Here it is:

https://www.bitchute.com/video/oGVRqleTzzMi/
https://www.bitchute.com/video/oGVRqleTzzMi/

----------


## susano

> Worth a watch.


OMG, this is gone, too! I'm sure it's on bitchute.

Save everything now and do it immediately. The attacks have dramatically escalated.

----------


## dannno

> Wow, those two videos I posted above got pulled from Youtube and they were from a local Fox affiliate MSM. Those doctors are under attack. Tucker covered it this evening. That bitch who runs YT (married to CEO of Google) said she wouldn't allow even videos about vitamin C or tumeric or anything not approved by the WHO. Thankfully, the great RAMZPAUL snagged the entire briefing before the Stasi tried to silence them. Here it is:
> 
> https://www.bitchute.com/video/oGVRqleTzzMi/
> https://www.bitchute.com/video/oGVRqleTzzMi/


Apparently Tucker featured this on his show.. Scott Adams was talking about it, people kept sending it to him and he finally watched it.. He is right, the doctor makes a serious error with his math. I don't think his overall point is wrong, but if you have 21% positive rate with testing, that doesn't mean you can extrapolate that out to the entire population. You are going to have a higher rate of positives in people with symptoms who are tested than those who are asymptomatic. Plus it is just a time of testing snapshot.. over time the % who have had it already is actually going to end up higher than the rate who test positive at time of testing. 

He needs to be looking at the anti-body tests. Incidentally, looking at those numbers he isn't completely out of the ballpark at this moment, but the way he is using the statistics doesn't make any sense.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Short version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full one hour briefing here:


Deleted dang its only matter before they target videos on Vit C and Tea ones. No doubt leftists targeted it.

----------


## dannno

> Deleted dang its only matter before they target videos on Vit C and Tea ones. No doubt leftists targeted it.


I don't agree it should be deleted, but I am 27 minutes in and so far it is all nonsense as far as the numbers go. The rest of the words they are saying are totally reasonable, but the numbers while close the way they are calculated mean nothing.

----------


## dannno

I just added a quote to my sig, it is from Scott Adams talking about these deleted videos.. even though I don't like attacking people with whom I agree with their conclusions, it could be used in many situations.. it is a total gem..




> "You don't need a medical degree to spot obvious bull$#@!, that's actually a separate skill." -Scott Adams

----------


## susano

There is no COVID 19 virus. Even these docs don't know it. What part of the one saying this keeping you safe bull$#@! is about CONTROLLING you don't you get, @dannno? You or Scott Adams want to argue about numbers? Really? Our freedom is being destroyed over NOTHING and those guys are sounding the alarm.

----------


## kpitcher

> Post from GLP:
> 
> Just a breakdown for language, for the ignorant.
> 
> Novel Coronavirus
> 
> Novel
> a fictitious prose narrative of book length, typically representing character and action with some degree of realism.
> 
> ...


Words have multi meanings. I know it's a novel concept (See what I did there?)




> A novel coronavirus is a new coronavirus that has not been previously identified. The virus causing coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19), is not the same as the coronaviruses that commonly circulate among humans and cause mild illness, like the common cold.  - CDC.gov

----------


## dannno

> There is no COVID 19 virus. Even these docs don't know it. What part of the one saying this keeping you safe bull$#@! is about CONTROLLING you don't you get, @dannno? You or Scott Adams want to argue about numbers? Really? Our freedom is being destroyed over NOTHING and those guys are sounding the alarm.


I'm not complaining about the numbers, we don't actually know what the numbers are. I'm complaining that the way they arrived at the numbers was complete nonsense. It doesn't make logical sense to take the % of positive tests and extrapolate that to the entire population. That is a completely meaningless number. It has nothing to do with the amount of people who have had the illness. In the beginning of a pandemic, the positive test rate is going to be much higher than the % of people who have had the illness, and by the end of the pandemic it will actually be much lower than the % of people who have had the illness. They are totally unrelated. This is why we are looking at anti-body testing to see what % of the population has had it.

 I said I agreed it shouldn't be deleted and I agree with everything they are saying otherwise, but when anybody who understands math listens to it, it is extremely painful to listen to. So I don't see it as good promotional material.

----------


## Dr.3D

> I'm not complaining about the numbers, we don't actually know what the numbers are. I'm complaining that the way they arrived at the numbers was complete nonsense. It doesn't make logical sense to take the % of positive tests and extrapolate that to the entire population. That is a completely meaningless number. It has nothing to do with the amount of people who have had the illness. In the beginning of a pandemic, the positive test rate is going to be much higher than the % of people who have had the illness, and by the end of the pandemic it will actually be much lower than the % of people who have had the illness. They are totally unrelated. This is why we are looking at anti-body testing to see what % of the population has had it.
> 
>  I said I agreed it shouldn't be deleted and I agree with everything they are saying otherwise, but when anybody who understands math listens to it, it is extremely painful to listen to. So I don't see it as good promotional material.


Let's hope the the anti-body test works accurately. Sure don't need anymore false data.

----------


## susano

> Words have multi meanings. I know it's a novel concept (See what I did there?)


yes, I know and that poster hit on the right one concerning the COVID-19 fiction.

----------


## dannno

> Let's hope the the anti-body test works accurately. Sure don't need anymore false data.


I have little to no confidence in any data that is currently out there on anything related to corona virus.

----------


## Dr.3D

> yes, I know and that poster hit on the right one concerning the COVID-19 fiction.


Yeah, like they even identified the virus.

----------


## Dr.3D

> I have little to no confidence in any data that is currently out there on anything related to corona virus.


Yes, and if anybody posts anything contrary to the official data, they are immediately silenced.

"Speaking the truth is an act of treason, in an empire of lies."

----------


## susano

> I have little to no confidence in any data that is currently out there on anything related to corona virus.


That leaves you with the evidence that you can see. Dr Kaufman showed the electron scanning microscope images that were the alleged proof of a virus but are actually exosomes so no virus has ever been identified and this COVID-19 virus and scamdemic is fiction. Look at the evidence. People are not dropping like flies like they were with the Spanish flu. Look at the evidence where a communist tyranny is being constructed around us. That's the only math you need to do.

----------


## dannno

> That leaves you with the evidence that you can see. Dr Kaufman showed the electron scanning microscope images that were the alleged proof of a virus but are actually exosomes so no virus has ever been identified and this COVID-19 virus and scamdemic is fiction. Look at the evidence. People are not dropping like flies like they were with the Spanish flu. Look at the evidence where a communist tyranny is being constructed around us. That's the only math you need to do.


I watched the exosome video, I'm open to all of that.. Like I said, I agree with the conclusions they are saying, it's just that their math doesn't make logical sense. It's actually just wrong and compete nonsense. He may as well be saying that avocado sales are up by 5% therefore 25% of the population already got the corona virus. That is how much correlation the data he used has with the conclusions he came to. Again, we don't know what the numbers actually are yet, that just isn't how you get there. And when the entire premise of the video is based on those calculations, it does not become credible to anybody who understands math.

----------


## susano

https://emcrit.org/ibcc/COVID19/

On this emergency medicine site, scroll to where it says Biology > Basics and where it says 

COVID-19 is mutating, which may complicate matters even further.  Virulence and transmission will shift over times, in ways which we cannot predict.  Some evidence suggests that there are roughly two different groups of COVID-19.  This might help explain why initial reports from Wuhan described a higher mortality than some more recent case series (Tang et al. 2020; Xu et al 2020).

    ��* Image showing evolution of COVID-19 here.*

is a pdf which says, at the top,  "*there is actually no such thing as COVID 19...*":

https://i0.wp.com/emcrit.org/wp-cont...6%2C1218&ssl=1

 @JoshLowry

----------

